# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Γυρεύω τον παλιό σου αναλογικό παλμογράφο

## IXHEM

Ψαχνω παλμογραφο αναλογικο μεταχειρισμενο, ειμαι χομπιστας αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θελω κατι καλο για τα χρονια του. 'Η αν γνωριζετε καποιο καταστημα ή φιλο σας που να εχει μεταχειρισμενα στην Ελλαδα. εψαξα στο ebay αλλα λυπηθηκα τα χρηματα της μεταφορας . οποτε ειναι καλυτερο να ρωτησω πρωτα εδω.

----------

